# People of California



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Where you at? How do you like it? I'm in Bako. I hate it here.


----------



## guitarmatt (Aug 13, 2009)

That's Bakersfield right? I live in San Luis Obispo which is kind of close. Everyone thinks its the greatest place on earth. I'm not of that opinion.. There's far too many smug people here, and a general pretentious attitude.


----------



## sacgirl88 (Aug 31, 2013)

I am in Sacramento....and its okay...we have a NBA team and a minor league baseball team, ....but it could be better...


----------



## guitarmatt (Aug 13, 2009)

sacgirl88 said:


> I am in Sacramento....and its okay...we have a NBA team and a minor league baseball team, ....but it could be better...


I used to live near Sac..I'm will always be a Kings fan haha. As a kid I always went to those baseball games. I have fond memories of that place. It might just be nostalgia though :roll


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

Ha I'm from "Poros" (Porterville), which is like an hour away from Bako.
I absolutely hate it here though. Boring small city with nothing to do.


----------



## sacgirl88 (Aug 31, 2013)

guitarmatt said:


> I used to live near Sac..I'm will always be a Kings fan haha. As a kid I always went to those baseball games. I have fond memories of that place. It might just be nostalgia though :roll


do you still follow the Kings??


----------



## guitarmatt (Aug 13, 2009)

sacgirl88 said:


> do you still follow the Kings??


A little bit online. Unfortunately I don't get any of their games on TV here. I'm glad they're still in Sac though.


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

fresno reppin!


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

north county san diego. beautiful here.


----------



## sacgirl88 (Aug 31, 2013)

guitarmatt said:


> A little bit online. Unfortunately I don't get any of their games on TV here. I'm glad they're still in Sac though.


ahh 2 bad you cant watch any kings games there...and yes it is very good news they are staying...Sacramento wouldn't be the same if they moved. lol....We fought to keep our team here. :clap
if you get a chance you should go to a game at Arco (it will always be Arco) before the new arena is built.....I cant wait till the new arena is built tho hah
:boogie


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

Somewhere in the central valley within the 209 area code.


----------



## Anxietyriddled (Jan 5, 2013)

Visa! Its inbetween fresno and bakersfield. kinda ****ty town but could be worse. Lots poor immigrants here, and bums >.< and welfare ppl. Couple decent things tho, got a decent mall, and a good downtown, lots of good restaurants. Have a ballpark/adventureland too


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

Near Solvang, CA. It sucks.


----------



## pirater666 (Feb 25, 2010)

guitarmatt said:


> That's Bakersfield right? I live in San Luis Obispo which is kind of close. Everyone thinks its the greatest place on earth. I'm not of that opinion.. There's far too many smug people here, and a general pretentious attitude.


I go to Cal Poly! Do you or do you just live in the area? I love it there (coming from a rich retirement/tourist town in Florida) but there are way more stuck up *******s than I expected.


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

For those in Los Angeles/Orange County:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f15/official-los-angeles-orange-county-ca-thread-585650/


----------



## guitarmatt (Aug 13, 2009)

pirater666 said:


> I go to Cal Poly! Do you or do you just live in the area? I love it there (coming from a rich retirement/tourist town in Florida) but there are way more stuck up *******s than I expected.


I dont go to Cal Poly but I go to Cuesta.The area is certainly nice, so i can see why people like it. Im glad it wasnt just me though thinking there were a lot of stuck up people.


----------



## nataliej (Sep 23, 2013)

Hey, I'm in SLO, and I go to Cuesta too. I lived in Santa Cruz before and I definitely prefer it more than SLO, as far as culture goes. But both areas are pretty nice.


----------



## Waddupshuga (Feb 22, 2013)

omofca said:


> Where you at? How do you like it? I'm in Bako. I hate it here.


*raps knuckles on bars of cell next to you*
Oh damn, they have you locked up here too? 
Really, f*** this place, for so many reasons.


----------



## lehyunsu (Oct 13, 2013)

Los Angeles, and would prefer to be somewhere else. I grew up in Irvine and just moved up here about 2 years ago. Irvine is basically suburbs and LA is well, the largest city in the western US. Too many people and not much friendliness here in my experience. I became a bit uglier as a person since I moved here, whereas before I was pretty tolerant of people. And driving here is a b****.


----------



## Scarlett0 (Jul 15, 2013)

South Bay!


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

San Jose, CA. 

Shark city!!!!!


----------



## CruisinAround (Aug 9, 2013)

Tokztero said:


> San Jose, CA.
> 
> Shark city!!!!!


"Do you know the way to san jose" That city is gorgeous.



Nada said:


> Near Solvang, CA. It sucks.


That would suck. I love visiting but living there with all the tourists would be a headache i bet.


----------



## CruisinAround (Aug 9, 2013)

Here in the unknown city of Lompoc


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Sacramento sucks.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

CruisinAround said:


> That would suck. I love visiting but living there with all the tourists would be a headache i bet.


Its not so much the tourist since I don't actually live in that part. Its more to do having no friends and rarely leaving the house.



CruisinAround said:


> Here in the unknown city of Lompoc


I know it very well, they have a Walmart. I go there sometimes, lol.


----------



## CruisinAround (Aug 9, 2013)

Nada said:


> Its not so much the tourist since I don't actually live in that part. Its more to do having no friends and rarely leaving the house.


Sadly understandable. Guess that could make any place less entertaining.



Nada said:


> I know it very well, they have a Walmart. I go there sometimes, lol.


:lol And thats about all there is to know, Walmart. Its a 24hour one now too.


----------



## Brandeezy (Dec 23, 2009)

San Mateo, it's ok i guess


----------



## butters2962 (Nov 24, 2012)

im in hemet, its in the inland empire area. it sucks here


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Central coast. Northern part of that area.


----------



## ryancc (May 20, 2013)

i go to college in Bakersfield


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Irvine lolololol


----------



## therunaways (Nov 21, 2010)

Lancaster...I hate it here


----------



## TeenyBeany (Sep 3, 2008)

butters2962 said:


> im in hemet, its in the inland empire area. it sucks here


Howdy neighbor 

Grew up in Irvine and I miss it like crazy


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

butters2962 said:


> im in hemet, its in the inland empire area. it sucks here


Lol. Have you ever seen the bum on Florida Avenue with the tricked out gypsy looking tricycle? That guy is funny as hell.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

therunaways said:


> Lancaster...I hate it here


I used to live in Palmdale lol.


----------



## therunaways (Nov 21, 2010)

You're very lucky you got out lol


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

therunaways said:


> You're very lucky you got out lol


Haha. I only lived there until I was 12. It wasn't that bad since I used to be into motocross, so I always had something to do.


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

Bishop. Home of Schat's bakery and lots of mules. I grew up in Lucerne Valley, Ca. Desert rat for life!


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

are we just naming where we're from?? CHINO!!!


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Roscoe said:


> Bishop. Home of Schat's bakery and lots of mules. I grew up in Lucerne Valley, Ca. Desert rat for life!


That's way up there on the 395. I go up to the Sierras a lot and drive through Bishop often.


----------



## therunaways (Nov 21, 2010)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Haha. I only lived there until I was 12. It wasn't that bad since I used to be into motocross, so I always had something to do.


Yeah that'll keep you from being bored..maybe I need more hobbies here and I won't be as bored lol


----------



## TeenyBeany (Sep 3, 2008)

what about the guy on Florida Ave in Hemet who rides his bicycle backwards? I'm always like, "wtf"


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

i love it here and dont plan on ever leaving


----------



## won (Nov 8, 2012)

south city... eh idk it's boring


----------



## nrelax11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Brandeezy said:


> San Mateo, it's ok i guess


Shiiiit, I'm in Redwood city lol. For eveyone else, I'm on the peninsula in the Bay Area and I love it here.


----------



## LivingZombie (Oct 31, 2013)

visualkeirockstar said:


> Sacramento sucks.


Sure does, but it's probably SA/depression that makes it suck.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

TeenyBeany said:


> what about the guy on Florida Ave in Hemet who rides his bicycle backwards? I'm always like, "wtf"


Haven't seen him. I used to work at the "harbor freight tools" store off of florida ave and this guy would buy a bunch of solar lights and other crap and put them on his tricycle. He even has a canopy covering it.

The only thing I like about Hemet is there is no shortage of people willing to do illegal things for you.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

LivingZombie said:


> Sure does, but it's probably SA/depression that makes it suck.


I like the bike trail though. Use to ride my bike out there a lot until i had a car.


----------



## Gaby1993ish (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm from oxnard, that's the land of half beach half ghetto wannabe gangsters. No I really like it, I feel like that's what people think though is that's it's ghetto and dangerous but I love it. It's kind of boring but still a nice place there are normal things to do like the movies or bowling or beach.


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

LivingZombie said:


> Sure does, but it's probably SA/depression that makes it suck.


No, Sacramento just sucks 

Terrible weather, and in that sticky place between being an urban center, and not really being much of an urban center.


----------



## kangaRoo21 (Nov 10, 2013)

nataliej said:


> Hey, I'm in SLO, and I go to Cuesta too. I lived in Santa Cruz before and I definitely prefer it more than SLO, as far as culture goes. But both areas are pretty nice.


I've finally found some SLO people! yay! We should try to set up a SAS in slo, or just hang out


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

I live near the Santa Monica area of Los Angeles and you could not get me to move anywhere else. I even refuse to transfer to a nursing school out of LA. I just love it way too much! Perfect weather, beautiful buildings, great malls and clothing stores, delicious restaurants, health-conscious good looking people....ya, I'm quite grateful for growing up here.

Only really frustrating part is the traffic, so I try to avoid driving between 3:30pm and 8pm


----------



## sacgirl88 (Aug 31, 2013)

visualkeirockstar said:


> Sacramento sucks.


What part of Sacramento?


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

sacgirl88 said:


> What part of Sacramento?


Del paso heights


----------



## Brandeezy (Dec 23, 2009)

nrelax11 said:


> Shiiiit, I'm in Redwood city lol. For eveyone else, I'm on the peninsula in the Bay Area and I love it here.


Funny, I work in RWC


----------



## sacgirl88 (Aug 31, 2013)

visualkeirockstar said:


> Del paso heights


ahh cool... South Sacramento here =)


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

sacgirl88 said:


> ahh cool... South Sacramento here =)


Have you tried going to any of the sas support meet up groups in sac here? I was going to but i don't feel comfortable yet.


----------



## fumimarie (Dec 15, 2013)

South Bay, born and raised


----------



## brooke_brigham (Nov 28, 2013)

Northern CA here. middle/north


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

I might have to move to Monterrey, CA after uni next year if I join the military for a few years. I will have to stay there for 1.5 years for training, if so. Anyone want to tell me what I am up for in Monterrey?


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

In a suffocating little suburban bubble named Arcadia, nestled between Monrovia and Pasadena. Boring here. No nature. A couple of very nice, cozy streets though, if you look for them. There's one in particular that has trees covering the road, a natural ceiling of leaves spotted with sunbeams. There are no particular landmarks here worth mentioning, except maybe the Arboretum and the Huntington Gardens.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

ratherunique11 said:


> I might have to move to Monterrey, CA after uni next year if I join the military for a few years. I will have to stay there for 1.5 years for training, if so. Anyone want to tell me what I am up for in Monterrey?


The only thing I really know about it is the Monterey Bay Aquarium  
(haven't been there in years though) 
If I lived closer, I'd like to go again; looking at swimming fish is so calming


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I live right on the border of Menifee/Murrieta in the Inland empire. About 30 min north of San Diego county.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

West Sac, new to area, looking to meet SA peeps, PM me, have a nice day


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

lyssado707 said:


> West Sac, new to area, looking to meet SA peeps, PM me, have a nice day


I work in west sac but i live in the north area.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

cuppy said:


> The only thing I really know about it is the Monterey Bay Aquarium
> (haven't been there in years though)
> If I lived closer, I'd like to go again; looking at swimming fish is so calming


Cool deal.I love aquariums too. I've looked up pics of Monterrey, and it does not look too bad. If I don't like it, not a big deal anyway since I will only be there temporarily anyway.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Hey, by the way, did you all feel a tiny earthquake today at 4am?


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm in Anaheim. I love it here lol


----------



## fumimarie (Dec 15, 2013)

Hi 5 to my Cali peeps. Lol

South Bay Area/LA right here


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm in LA county, near Long Beach. :yes


----------



## Sun Bear (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm in LA.


----------



## AwkLee (Feb 9, 2013)

**

I live in the LA area!


----------



## Shewhodreams (Jun 21, 2014)

I live in sunny San Diego and it's pretty nice here but due to my SA I haven't experienced all the fun things this place has to offer. I will one day I hope.


----------



## HelpfulHero (Aug 14, 2013)

AceEmoKid said:


> In a suffocating little suburban bubble named Arcadia, nestled between Monrovia and Pasadena. Boring here. No nature. A couple of very nice, cozy streets though, if you look for them. There's one in particular that has trees covering the road, a natural ceiling of leaves spotted with sunbeams. There are no particular landmarks here worth mentioning, except maybe the Arboretum and the Huntington Gardens.


I grew up near there. I love Eaton canyon and the Huntington gardens


----------



## Maikaaa (Mar 30, 2014)

Moved out to Chula Vista a couple months ago. Nothing like it is back home in Hawaii . Haven't found much to do here besides go hiking.


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

Currently not at home, but I've lived in San Diego and Sacramento. Love both of them.


----------

